# Tpa



## Mindy Davis (Apr 2, 2010)

I needing some help with how to bill for administrating TPA?


----------



## ahinman (Apr 2, 2010)

for what body area are they giving this for?  37195 for thrombolysis, cerebral by IV infusion or thrombolysis, coronary by IV infusion...


----------



## ahinman (Apr 2, 2010)

sorry for forgot the code 92977 for thrombolysis coronary by iv infusion


----------

